# Australia Calling Re:BP Vigour+BP Vision



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Help Wanted.
On these 2 Tankers Detail+Image if possible.Both built in the mid 1970s 
BP Vigour. 
BP Vision.
All assistance welcome.
Thanks Clive.


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Clive Anthony Fisher said:


> Help Wanted.
> On these 2 Tankers Detail+Image if possible.Both built in the mid 1970s
> BP Vigour.
> BP Vision.
> ...


*BP Vigour: *
Dimensions:245 x 39 x 13.5 metres. 87,271 dwt. Sulzer type oil engine.
12.6.1975:Keel laid as *Prosperity Queen* by Koyo Dockyard Co. Ltd., Mihara for Cosmos Navigation Inc. of Singapore. She was launched on 7.9.1975 & completed on 20.12.1975. In 1983 she was sold to Camellia Tankship Ltd. of Liberia. In 1985 she was sold again to Lea Marine Ltd of Bahamas (managed by BP Shipping) & renamed *BP Vigour*. In 1988 she was renamed *Teekay Vigour.* In 1989 Teekay Shipping Co Inc. were appointed as managers. In 1990 Teekay Norbulk Ltd. were appointed as managers. In 1992 she was sold again to BP International Shipping Ltd. with Teekay Shipping (Japan) as managers. In August 1993 she was sold to Glasgow Shipping Ltd. of Malta & renamed *Vigour.* In 1995 Dynacom Tankers Management Ltd. were appointed as managers. In August 1998 she was sold to Bishop Shipping Ltd. (same managers) & renamed *Halcyon*. On 11.10.1999 she arrived at Chittagong for scrapping.
*BP Vision*:
Dimensions: 242 x 40 x 14 metres. 89,735 dwt. Sulzer type oil engine.
15.11.1974: Keel laid as Hellespont Glory by Oshima Shipbuilding Co., Nagasaki for Canes Shipping Ltd., of Singapore. She was launched on 28.2.1975 & completed on 20.6.1975 (Sanko Steamship Co. as managers). In 1978 Papachristidis Maritime Inc. were appointed as managers. In 1980 she was sold to Satyr Overseas Navigation Inc. of Singapore (same managers). In 1984 Sanko Steamship Co. Ltd. were appointed as managers. In 1985 she was sold to Stort Marine Ltd., Bahamas (BP Shipping as managers) & renamed *BP Vision*. In 1988 she was sold to BP International Shipping Ltd. with Teekay Shipping Ltd (Japan) as managers & renamed Teekay Vision. In September 1993 she was sold to Maritime Wanderer Ltd. of Cyprus (Greenwich Brokerage Naviera S.A. as managers) & renamed *Arab Wanderer*. In 1998 World Tankers Management Private Ltd. were appointed as managers. On Christmas Eve 1999 she arrived at Gadani Beach for scrapping.
All the above quoted from BP Tankers: A Group Fleet History (Harvey & Solly).
Regret that I have no photo of BP Vision but have attached one of BP Vigour taken from The British Tankers (Norman Middlemiss).


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re:BP Vigour+BP Vision.*

John.
Thank you again for infro and image of BP Vigour excellent, I have found image of BP Vision on site, a distant shot but not to bad so that about wraps that one up even got their IMOs as well.
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## topgun28 (Dec 19, 2008)

BP Vision & Vigour became Teekay Vision & Vigour on a bareboat deal with Teekay of Vancouver. The ´Vigour´ used to be ´Prosperity Queen´ in Sanko.
the ships were handed over to Teekay in August 1988. BP gained the Architect and Advocate which were 40k class product ships built in Onomichi for Teekay.


----------

